# skunked one to many times



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

So I've been out atleast half a dozen times in the past week and a half and have been completely skunked when it comes to red fish. I've gone every where from 3mile to bobsikes, all up and down the beach in the Surf and even went to Pickens pier last night with no runs what so ever. I'm using dead shrimp, live shrimp, menhaden, and mullet for bait and can't seem to figure out what's up. If anyone has any advice or a spot that should produce some fish it would be very nice and I would be grateful.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

At Sykes-try fresh caught white trout
The beach- live sand fleas or fiddlers.
When using menhaden, try using just the head half. 
Good luck!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Bravo I'm having bad luck all around, I can't even seem to catch trout at sikes and no where seems to ever have fleas or crabs when I want them. I've done menhaden heads just about every where and nothing but bait fish seem to chew at it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you're looking for redfish at the places you mentioned, artificials are the ticket man!


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

im no pro and if im incorrect anyone feel free to correct me but id really look into what time u are going what the tides are doing so on and choose your spots based upon what info u have and allready know .also if u get skunked make note in ur head the conditions ,tide if there was a moving tide and the time then next time ur on some tight lines note the conditions and time as well . winter is werid for fish they get all slow and wackey but the bite is there and they eat . just keep those lines in the water and it wont be long befor ya on some fish. sometimes i use a sabiki with a little chunks during the daytime to catch those ground mullet and white trout freeze them for nighttime and use them puppies later on if u dont use any artificials. a good tip i got from thafish was nice big ground mullet head is red fish candy it works. tho i use mostly a twister tail on a jig head or something of that sort this time of the year we get alot of fronts come thru .try befor and after they push thru good luck tight lines hope this helps some


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sikes last night was dead, dead, dead! All I caught was a fireworm :laughing:
Guess I'm gonna be forced to go freshwater :yes:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

mystic fishermen said:


> im no pro and if im incorrect anyone feel free to correct me but id really look into what time u are going what the tides are doing so on and choose your spots based upon what info u have and allready know .also if u get skunked make note in ur head the conditions ,tide if there was a moving tide and the time then next time ur on some tight lines note the conditions and time as well . winter is werid for fish they get all slow and wackey but the bite is there and they eat . just keep those lines in the water and it wont be long befor ya on some fish. sometimes i use a sabiki with a little chunks during the daytime to catch those ground mullet and white trout freeze them for nighttime and use them puppies later on if u dont use any artificials. a good tip i got from thafish was nice big ground mullet head is red fish candy it works. tho i use mostly a twister tail on a jig head or something of that sort this time of the year we get alot of fronts come thru .try befor and after they push thru good luck tight lines hope this helps some


I've fished for bull reds for years and have yet to find a pattern so I don't think about it and just go. I've caught them on all tides, different times of day, different moons, different weather, ect. I've gone out one night and caught ten and gone out the next with the same conditions and didn't catch any. Like stated ground mullet heads or white trout will work and so will men haden for reds. Set out a rod or two with bait then throw an artificial if you're at one of the bridges.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*time of year*

I think it is a crappy time of year. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

fishnhuntguy said:


> I think it is a crappy time of year. But that's just my 2 cents.


The 87 bulls, numerous slots, & dozens of specks we've gotten in the past three weeks say otherwise.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

all about the tides bro. fish a outgoing tide for bulls.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have fished the tide every way and have not had much luck lately, used variety of bait and variety of spots and nothing


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

fishnhuntguy said:


> I think it is a crappy time of year. But that's just my 2 cents.


yep, no football,,,fishing spotty,


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Never give up.


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

Why don't you stop whining to your mommy and quit? Take up something you can be good at.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Great way to start out your account on the forum, might as well give up while your ahead, and I'd rather cry to your mommy when I go lay down beside her tonight


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> Great way to start out your account on the forum, might as well give up while your ahead, and I'd rather cry to your mommy when I go lay down beside her tonight


Not sure you'd want to crawl into that coffin. It's been down there a good while.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

How do you know what I do or don't like, for all you know I could be at with your wife, gf, or daughter, and then go have some necro time with your mom


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm going to try tomorrow r u in reelf1sh3r88?


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Gotta work, only able to fish the weekends with the job I have now.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Red fish don't have patterns they just swim and eat... I've been seeing a lot wading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGuru (Feb 10, 2015)

Have you tried jalapeños yet?


----------



## Michaelstide (Mar 29, 2015)

It's really easy at Sykes to get you some red fish , get you some nice size live bait. Hand size pin fish work very well, walk half way down the gulf breeze Side and cast out toward the driving bridge. Try to get it past the pilings on that bridge that being said when you hook up let him take it and most of the time they will go out work him back towards the middle so he don't get you wrapped up anywhere. If you can't get live bait try to find you some big live shrimp. But like the others have been saying fresh mullet works too. Don't be afraid to use a nice size bait remember the bigger the bait the bigger the fish ! You def want to try and fish a out going tide but with reds they are so thick it rarely matters out there they are very thick out there this time of year. If you keep going and not catching nothing might be the way you hooking you setup . I use a swivel with egg weight above that to make my line move more freely, then about 25-30 pound mono liter bout 2 1/2 to 3 ft then I go from anywhere to a number 2-4 size owner hook most of the time 2-3 all you can do is keep reading and get some knowledge but practice makes perfect and soon you will find what works for you ! Good luck my friend if you need more help email me I'll be more than happy to assist anyway I can [email protected]


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have the best luck for red on ol bob beach side very end with a ground mullet head and I put it by the light on the guides for the barge west side and as far as time I like night time get there about 7 and if iam making a day of it I'll get there at 3:30ish and try my luck with the sheepie but it never hurts to have a artificial for the reds


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

And as stated above pin fish also work well


----------

